# What to do with my budgie when I go to college?



## Nicole416 (Oct 16, 2021)

I have a 5 year old male budgie named Indigo. He's not hand tamed (although he will let me put my hand near him, but moves away if I try to touch him) I used to have another budgie who lived with Indigo, but he passed away around a year ago. From then on Indigo has been on his own. I considered getting another budgie but I didn't want to get another younger budgie who'd outlive him and then be all alone, and Indigo has been doing pretty well on his own so far. I spend a lot of time with him, sitting next to his cage, talking to him, and playing him videos of other budgies to keep him company when I'm not home. The problem is I'll be going to college next year. I'm not sure yet if I'll be dorming or commuting to school but either way I'll have much less time to spend with Indigo if any at all. My mom has offered to take care of him when I'm at school but she works a lot and doesn't really know much about caring for budgies. I want Indigo to live out the rest of his life happy, I want him to fly freely and have company, and I don't think that can happen when I'm at college. So far the best solution I've come up with is to give him away to someone (obviously I would make sure whoever it was would provide a good home for him beforehand, and ideally I'd like it to be someone who already has budgies so Indigo can have friends) But I don't even know where to start with finding someone like that, and I'm also worried that moving Indigo somewhere new would be too stressful for him. I'm just sort of lost as to what to do and I need some advice. I do really love my little budgie and I just want him to be happy, and this situation has been giving me a lot of stress lately so I'd really appreciate some guidance.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Would you be able to rent a room in a house, get some room mates? alternatively, you can see if it's possible to bring him with you to campus in the dorm room.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Where are you located? There may be members on this forum that would be willing to take your budgie.

justmoira has offered some good alternatives. 

If none of those work and you are certain you prefer to rehome him, then you will need to have a list of questions ready to ask the prospective new owners.

Alternately, you can see if there are bird rescue organizations near you that take in budgies in need of rehoming. 
*
*Bird Rescue Shelters*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

FaeryBee and justmoira have given great advice and I agree completely. It's great that you want the best for Indigo even if it may involve some hard decisions. 🧡

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, provided above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything! If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Please keep us posted on Indigo! 

Cheers! 👋


----------



## Nicole416 (Oct 16, 2021)

justmoira said:


> Would you be able to rent a room in a house, get some room mates? alternatively, you can see if it's possible to bring him with you to campus in the dorm room.


Renting a place would be pretty expensive, and I really don't have any savings or anything, although it's not a bad idea. As for taking Indigo with me, I have looked into it and as far as I can tell most colleges don't allow any pets in dorms. But thank you for the advice! I still have about a year before college so I definitely have time to weight my options.



FaeryBee said:


> *Where are you located? There may be members on this forum that would be willing to take your budgie.
> 
> justmoira has offered some good alternatives.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice! I live in NYC. Like I said before, I still have about a year before college, so I have time to weigh my options, but if I do ultimately decide to rehome Indigo I'll be sure to ask if there's anyone on the forum willing to take him. And I'd be sure to ask that person questions and make sure they'd take good care of him, preferably I'll be able to find someone who already has budgies and has a lot of experience so I'd know he'd be in good hands. Thank you for the bird rescue link, I was actually thinking about looking into rescue organizations as a sort of back up, so that's very helpful.



StarlingWings said:


> Hello and welcome to the forums!
> 
> FaeryBee and justmoira have given great advice and I agree completely. It's great that you want the best for Indigo even if it may involve some hard decisions. 🧡
> 
> ...


Thank you for being so welcoming! I'll be sure to have a look around the forums and keep you posted


----------

